# Lord and Lady Douchebag



## Slyck (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh boy, this has to be one of the best videos on youtube. Grade A comedy.

Tell me what you think


----------



## Slyck (Apr 9, 2010)

Note: The fun starts at 2:30 but pleeaase watch the whole thing. Listen to it closely, a lot of the humor is hidden. Here's a hint, everyone's names (Lord _, Lady _, the Earl of _, Duke _, Dutchess _ , etc.) mean something in contrast to what is said. To really get it you'll probable need to read the transcript a few times.

Mainly I'm posting this as I've just realized how boring it is (especially the beginning) if you don't get the references.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

"douchebaaaag! how are ya?"
thats some really good stuff! XD


----------



## Slyck (Apr 12, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> "douchebaaaag! how are ya?"
> thats some really good stuff! XD



Spoken like a true douchebag.


----------

